# Problema compilando virtualbox guest additions. (Solucionado

## manara39

He instalado virtualbox por medio de binario porque me da error compilándolo.

Después quise instalar las guest adittions y me falla la compilación con la siguiente salida:

```
test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (                \

echo >&2;                                                       \

echo >&2 "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";           \

echo >&2 "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

echo >&2 "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";      \

echo >&2 ;                                                      \

/bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/work/vboxvideo_drm/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/$

make -f ./scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/work/vboxvideo_drm

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo.ko;) > /$

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/work/vboxvideo_drm/.vboxvideo_drm$

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.c:125:17: error: ‘drm_mmap’ undecl$

         .mmap = drm_mmap,

                 ^

scripts/Makefile.build:257: recipe for target '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/work/vboxvideo_drm/v$

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/work/vboxvideo_drm/vboxvideo_drm.o] Error 1

Makefile:1381: recipe for target '_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/work/vboxvideo_drm' failed

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/work/vboxvideo_drm] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/src/linux-3.18.11-gentoo'

Makefile:225: recipe for target 'vboxvideo' failed

make: *** [vboxvideo] Error 2

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   emake failed

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18::gentoo'`,

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18::gentoo'`.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.3.18/temp/build.l$                                                      \

```

Tengo el el kernel 3.18.11 para más datos.

Desde ya agradezco a quien me ayude.

Gracias linuxeros.

Amigo, ahí agregué algo más de código, gracias por ayudar.

Sino dime como postearlo el archivo log, lo tengo en un txt.Last edited by manara39 on Fri May 22, 2015 7:30 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## pelelademadera

my escueta la info.

pasa mas del log de compilacion.

por otra parte estas compilando mediante emerge imagino no? o lo estas haciendo a mano con un make?

----------

## quilosaq

Para ejecutar máquinas virtuales con VirtualBox no necesitas instalar el paquete virtualbox-guest-additions.

Ese paquete sólo se necesita instalar en Gentoo cuando Gentoo se ejecuta como sistema operativo invitado en una máquina virtual.

INFO: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/VirtualBox#Linux_Guests

----------

## manara39

Te agradezco por responder a mi duda:

Es cierto, tengo una máquina virtual de Linux Mint 17.1 funcionando perfecto.

Pensé que las additions servían  para usar el portapeles compartido o mejorar el video.

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> Pensé que las additions servían para usar el portapeles compartido o mejorar el video. 

 Y es cierto:

https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp94198720

Si usas un linux como S.O invitado te conviene instalar (desde él) las guest additions. La diferencia está en que con Gentoo (invitado) podrás utilizar emerge y con otras distribuciones tendrás que ver que soporte dan a este software o finalmente compilarlo e instalarlo manualmente.

----------

## natrix

Un pequeño offtopic, me interesó el hilo:

Acabo de pasarme de vbox a vmware para correr un OS (que no debo mencionar) sobre gentoo. Debo instalar vmware-tools de portage? y las opciones del kernel, serian para un gentoo emulado o debo habilitarlos también?

Gracias!!!

----------

## quilosaq

vmware tools realiza una función similar a las guest additions pero en el entorno vmware. Se debe instalar en los S.O. invitados (llamados huéspedes en vmware), no en los anfitriones.

INFO: http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&docTypeID=DT_KB_1_1&externalId=2016232

 *Quote:*   

> Debo instalar vmware-tools de portage?

 Si estás virtualizando para Gentoo u otro linux que use portage, si.

----------

## esteban_conde

Sin querer ser tiquismiquis ¿le habeis dado una oportunidad a qemu?, a mi juicio les sobrepasa con creces, exige un poco más de esfuerzo pero en eso estamos ¿no?.

----------

## natrix

Quilosaq, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, me aclaraste una duda importante.

Esteban_conde, mi respuesta: qemu es excelente!! y con los GUI tampoco es necesario tanto esfuerzo. Mi problema es que las VM que trabajo son para compartir con otros usuarios, y esos usuarios usan “otro” OS. El qemu para ese “otro” OS compila sobre MinGW, y lamentablemente no tiene un buen comportamiento comparado con los binarios de vbox y vmware (y comparado con el qemu sobre linux), sumado al hecho de que muchos usuarios no le pondrían ganas al qemu. Es difícil ir contra lo corriente y, como dice el dicho, “a la tierra que fueres, haz lo que vieres”.

----------

